

5% of the children had one or more credit reports using their social security number. - olefoo
http://digitaldebateblogs.typepad.com/digital_identity/2008/11/children-and-identity-theft.html

======
answerly
The most unfortunate thing about child identity theft is that about 55% of
instances are perpetrated by parents or other family members. Basically, folks
that have burned through their own credit and have moved on to ruin their
kid's credit as well.

